
BeyondCorp: Design to Deployment at Google [pdf] - timdierks
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=https%3A%2F%2Fresearch.google.com%2Fpubs%2Farchive%2F44860.pdf
======
timdierks
Direct PDF:
[https://research.google.com/pubs/archive/44860.pdf](https://research.google.com/pubs/archive/44860.pdf)

Usenix URL:
[https://www.usenix.org/publications/login/spring2016/osborn](https://www.usenix.org/publications/login/spring2016/osborn)

